# Hometown dream bike, 1900-06 Pierce Arrow Cushion Ride Chainless



## MonkeyWrenching (Apr 19, 2022)

So a bit of a back story:
I live in Buffalo NY, a city with a storied history around a lot of things especially bicycling around the turn of the century.

One company that started in 1898 was T.A. Rick Gas Lights and Sundries. From the start had a it's hand in local cycling. And over the years transformed into strictly a bike shop.
This company is still around and is known as Rick Cycle Shop. This is the shop that I work at.
Among repairs and new bike sales we also buy and sell used bikes. On occasion older bikes show up usually older schwinns, roadmasters ect.. but nothing like this.
Yesterday I had an older gentleman walk in unannounced carrying an old bike over his shoulder. I was immediately excited.
After a bit of back and forth and friendly banter I purchased this from him. A bike that I wanted for a very long time.

After some quick research on here it is a 1900 to 1906 (I'm going to try and nail the year down more soon). Everything looks straight, no repairs, pedal threads are good, shaft turns smoothly.

Now comes the fun part. Taking apart, cleaning, and finding some original parts.
 I would like to build original hubs into some velocity wheels so that I can ride it with contemporary tires. I will also probably go the rout of a reproduction seat.

I'll be updating this thread as I make progress.
Boy am I excited
Thanks for reading!


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2022)

Very cool bike.


----------



## MonkeyWrenching (Apr 21, 2022)

This is what I've gathered so far

The reversible handlebars where introduced in 1901
The serial number 70223 places it in 1901 as well
I believe they used New Departure rear hubs for this year. 

I've found a fair amount of info on a 1902 Pan American special that someone is restoring but am coming up short on a 1901. 
If anyone has any catalog scans for that year so I can see what Pierce offered it would be immensely helpful
Thanks!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 21, 2022)

Nice! I was emailed by the previous owner asking questions about it, as he was planning to sell. I never made an offer because his photos were very poor. Glad that it ended up in safe hands.  I look forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 21, 2022)

From Pierce serial number research I have done I think yours with serial number 70223 makes it a 1900 model.
In period publications/newspaper I found two Stolen Bicycle references list a *1900 Pierce with SN 69427 *and a *black 1900 Pierce Chainless with SN 74987*.

Here are some pages from 1900 Pierce Catalogue. I will PM you a scan of entire catalog.


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## MonkeyWrenching (Apr 21, 2022)

@piercer_99 @Blue Streak absolutely wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## locomotion (Apr 22, 2022)

good luck on your project .... will be fun to see it go through it's evolution
try to find that little rectangle badge (with the patent numbers) that goes under the larger badge, should be someone on here with an extra one.
the Pierce hubs for the chainless are a little harder to find than the Columbia hubs, but again, probably someone on here that has a set available
hard to say, but the frame looks to have original paint (except for one of the head bearing cup being painted black?, maybe some touch-ups) and is pretty much free of rust, are you planning on keeping it original or doing a repaint?

maybe also replace the original rear spring (inside the suspension) before you go out on your first ride, it's possible that it will fail being so old
there are sites online selling all kind of different types of new springs


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 22, 2022)

I didn't know the T A Rick cycle Co. was still in bussiness. I have a T A Rick bike a guy in Buffalo was supposed to call this week and purchase, I told him if he didn't call it was going to a swap. I'm leaving Wed.


----------



## MonkeyWrenching (Apr 22, 2022)

locomotion said:


> good luck on your project .... will be fun to see it go through it's evolution
> try to find that little rectangle badge (with the patent numbers) that goes under the larger badge, should be someone on here with an extra one.
> the Pierce hubs for the chainless are a little harder to find than the Columbia hubs, but again, probably someone on here that has a set available
> hard to say, but the frame looks to have original paint (except for one of the head bearing cup being painted black?, maybe some touch-ups) and is pretty much free of rust, are you planning on keeping it original or doing a repaint?
> ...



Thank you, just stared making some wanted posts for parts, I am hopeful something will pop up.

Looks to be an older repaint, along with silver paint on the arms and suspension parts, going to try to strip that off first. As of right now I will probably leave the black on the frame as is. 
That's a good idea on the spring I'll make sure I do that
-Mitch


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 21, 2022)

Any progress on this machine?


----------

